# افضل واسوأ فيلم عربى واجنبى (نقد افلام)



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

زى ما هو واضح من العنوان
تقدر تقول افضل واسوأ الافلام اللى اتفرجت عليها وتقدر تقول نقد (او مجرد رأى) عن ايجابيات وسلبيات اوسقطات فيلم معين (عربى او جنبى)
والموضوع متجدد يعنى ممكن كل ما تفتكر فيلم ما تدخل تعلق عليه
ممكن تمسك فيلم واحد بس وتفصصه نقد , حسب ما تحب

رأيى

العربى

افضل افلام , او اعلى مستوى , او اكتر الأفلام اللى اتأثرت بيها
اسف على الإزعاج , الجزيرة , افريكانو ,سهر الليالى , تيمور وشفيقة , ظرف طارق, حرامية فى كيجى تو
كل فيلم من دول نجح انه يخلينى انسجم وجدانيا معاه فى اجزاء معينة ومشاعر معينة (وفى المداخلات القادمة هعلق على كل فيلم مهم وعجبنى على حدا)

اسوأ الأفلام , اللى ندمت انى ضيعت وقتى عليها , وكنت على وشك الأصابة بشلل رعاش :
على اسبايسى , قشطة يابا ,معظم اعمال هنيدى , معظم اعمال محمد سعد , ... والقائمة لا تنتهى !!!

ويؤجل الأجنبى

اتمنى يكون فيه تفاعل , وشخصيا بهتم جدا بالأراء فى الأعمال السينيمائية ,فيهمنى ارائكم


----------



## Desert Rose (23 أغسطس 2012)

ممممممم كريتك موضوع حلو اوى 
بص ياسيدى هبتدى بالاجنبى انا عموما فى الافلام احب الافلام اللى اقدر اتفاعل معاها فى المشاعر والوجدان وممكن جزء من الفيلم يأثر فيا جدا واحب الفيلم بسببو 
مثلا فيلم للعبقرى الباتشينو scent of a woman الفيلم رغم انو قصتو بسيطة انما اللى عمل روعة للفيلم هو الاداء العبقرى للاباتشينو ( هذا الرجل اعشقو واحسو مدرسة لوحدو ) وخصوصا فى جزء من الفيلم لما كان فى المحاكم بتاعت الولد اللى كان بيراعاه فى المدرسة 
لما بدأ خطابو ب ياصناع امريكا ياصناع الرجال اللحظة ديه epic 
فيلم تانى شوفت قريب وهو the help الفيلم ده قمة المشاعر الانسانية المعقدة اللى فيه غير عادية من حبى فيه شوفتو اكتر من مرة وهو بيتكلم عن مأساة السود فى امريكا فى الاربعينيات 

فيلم تالت وهو changeling لانجيلينا جولى الفيلم ده فظيع لانو قصة حقيقة واداء انجيلينا فيه اكتر من رائع 
ليها فيلم تانى اسمو girl interrupted الفيلم نفسو يمكن ميكونش حلو اوى لكن اداء انجيلينا فيه كان epic واخدت عليه الاوسكار وتستحقها فعلا 

فيه فيلم تانى لالباتشينو اسمو 88 دقيقة , الفيلم ده انسانى على بوليسى على كلو ده غير طبعا اداء الباتشينو اللى معرفش حتى اوصفو 
هرجع تانى بالعربى


----------



## V mary (23 أغسطس 2012)

*اولا فكرة ظريفة جداً 
اظرف فيلم شفتة هو حب البنات 
واكتر افلام بحس انها ليها معني 
أسف علي الازعاج والف مبروك رغم ان افكارهم أجنبية لكن تم تمصرهم بشكل جيد جداً 
اما أسواء افلام 
بوحة وبوشكاش والليمبي٨جيجا كتكوت وكركر 
بعتبرهم أسفاف وتقليل من عقول المشاهدين 
اما مالا يطلق عليها افلام اصلا 
افلام مصطفي قمر كلها 
شكرًا ​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أمممم
*فى آلعربى
*معظم أفلآم خآلد يوسف بتعجبنى جداً افكآرهآ ورؤيتهآ
لكن بيؤخذ عليهآ إقحآم بعض آلمشآهد آلغير لآئقة 
وأفلآم حلمى مميزهـ

*على مستوى آلأجنبى*
بتعجبنى جداً أفلآم ميل جيبسون وتوم هآنكس وسآندرآ بوليكـ وأنجلينآ جولى
وفيهـ غيرهم طبعاً



وليآ عودهـ 
*فكرهـ جميلة*

 

*.،*​


----------



## white.angel (23 أغسطس 2012)

*هكتفى بالمتابعه*
*لانى لا بشاهد العربى ولا الاجنبى*
*ثقافتى بوليووديه بحته *​


----------



## Critic (23 أغسطس 2012)

من ضمن الأفلام العربى الرائعة (ومخدش حقه علشان ذوق الاغلبية هابط) فيلم
*" حب البنات"*
الفيلم ده عميق جدا وجواه معانى نفسية جامدة عن سيكلوجية الحب العاطفى والطفولة وتأثيرها على الانسان لحد ما يكبر
تمثيل اشرف عبد الباقى (الطبيب النفسى) فيه كان تحفة , كان بيلعب دور الرواى فى الفيلم , وبيساعد بطلات الفيلم التلاتة لتخطى مشاكلهم العاطفية
حنان ترك ابدعت فى شخصية البنت اللى بتحاول تخفى انوثتها (تسترجل) علشان مقتنعة ان الرجالة كلهم خاينين لأن ابوها خان امها وهى طفلة , وازاى الحب غيرها تدريجيا رغم انها قابلت مقاومة كبيرة للتغيير
ليلى علوى برضو لعبت دور هايل , البنت اللى بتهرب من الحب المسئول (الزواج) بحجج ورا التانية , وهى مش واخدة بالها اصلا انها بتهرب , بعنى مشكلتها كانت فى اللاوعى
وهنا شيحة , البنت اللى عاشت فى امريكا ومنفتحة جدا , وعايشة قصة كول وتكتشف فى الآخر انه كان مجرد اعجاب
وازاى الدكتور مر على ال 3 حالات وفى كل حالة بيتعتقد ان ده حب بس بيواجه نفسه انه مجرد تعلق , لحد ما لقى ان موقه تجاه هنا شيحة مختلف تماما وحس انها علاقة مختلفة

الفيلم فعلا epic ومستواه عميق جدا
انصح جدا بمشاهدته


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2012)

الموضوع ده حكايه 
هرجعلكم بلسته
كلها اجنبى
هههه


----------



## the shepherd (23 أغسطس 2012)

افلام انمي ياباني 

5 centimeters per second 
من اروع الافلام الي استمتعت بمشاهدتها .
 بجد فيلم كدة مينفعش تقول اتفرجت عليه الكلمة الوحيدة لوصف تجربه مشاهدته هي : عشت القصة .
 بجد بيستعرض الحياة كما هي في الواقع بقسوتها بغموضها , كيف ينمو الحب و كيف يموت , 
كيف تتبدل اشياء و اخري تظل ثابته الي الابد , دون اسباب . ستختبر جبروت الحياة , جمالها وقبحها , 
رقتها و قسوتها . فيلم يعطي معني جديد للحياة .

the girl who leapt through time
الاختيار . في البداية تعتقده فيلم للاطفال حول اله الزمن . و لكن بعد قليل تدرك ان هناك ما هو اعمق من تلك الفكرة الخيالية .
 هناك اشياء لا نشعر بقيمتها الا بعد ان نفقدها و للاسف حتي لو استعدنا الزمن لن تسير الامور كما سارت من قبل .
 فنحن نقتل ما نريد لنعود فنقتل انفسنا لقتلنا اياه . اكثر من مؤثر و عميق 

بس لازم اعترف ان الافلام عميقة قوي . و محتاجة تركيز شديد و انك تغوص مع الفيلم فيما وراء الكلمات و المواقف .
 انا بعد ما اتفرجت عليهم فضلت اسبوع اقري تحليل لافكار مختلفة للفيلمين . 
يعني مش حابب احرق الفيلم للي حابب يشوفه بس مفيش اتنين هيخرجوا بنفس الرؤية و النتيجة في النهاية . 
هيخرج كل شخص بقناعته الشخصية المميزة .​


----------



## Samir poet (23 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هكتفى بالمتابعه*
> *لانى لا بشاهد العربى ولا الاجنبى*
> *ثقافتى بوليووديه بحته *​


يعنى انتى
معايا افلام هندى
سينما بوليود
هههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2012)

THE CURIOUS CASE of BENJAMIN BUTTON 
salt
Inception
the last song 
هكتفى بدول ناو 
شويه واجى اجيبلك حبه كمان


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

طيب نكمل فى الاجنبى من الافلام اللى اثرت فيا الفيلم ال epic لميل جيبسون brave heart لانو قصة حقيقية ولانو انسانى 

فيه فيلم تانى يمكن مش مشهور لبراد بيت وكيت بلانشيت ( انا اعشق هذة الممثلة ) اسمو babel الفيلم معقد شوية لكنو فكرتو جديدة 

فيه فيلم تانى يعتبر خفيف او light شوية اسمو julie & julia الفيلم للعبقرية ميريل ستريب ( الست ديه ادائها ملوش حل ) الفيلم رغم انو يبان انو خفيف لكن اداء ميريل الغير المعتاد والمشاعر الانسانية اللى اظهرتها قمة فى الروعة 

من الافلام الاجنبية السيئة اللى شوفتها اللى اثرت فيا تأثير سلبى قعد معايا لايام هو فيلم the good son او الابن الطيب فيلم بشع ونهايتو بشعة وبترك تأثير سلبى جدا فى نفس اللى يشوفو 

وفيلم the grudge ده مقرف لانو فيلم رعب وكان مشاهد بتاعو مقرفة بشعة


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

a beautiful mind
The Chronicles Of Narnia
The Shawshank Redemption
The.Pursuit.Of.Happyness
The Notebook 
عاوزين تانى ؟؟


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

هو انتوا عاوزين احرقلكم كل فيلم اكتب اسمه ؟


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

لا يا معلم
امسك فيلم عاجبك (او كذا واحد) واحكى عن ازاى اثر فيك ايجابا بقا او سلبا زى ما تحب


----------



## V mary (24 أغسطس 2012)

*طبعا كمان من الأفلام اللي عملت نقلة في السينما 
افلام السقا 
رغم أني ساعات في حاجات مش بتعجبني لكن منكرش 
ان مافيا عمل طفرة في صناعة افلام الاكشن في مصر 
تيتو كمان 
الجزيرة المصلحة 
كل دول عملوا تغير في مستوي وجودة الأفلام 
اما من الاعمال اللي يعني تحسب علية 
الديلير
ابراهيم الابيض 
دول بقي المواضيع والحبكة الدرامية والتمثيل كان فيهم مشكلة​*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

اوسى شكرا فكرتنى ب beautiful mind لراسل كرو ادائو مش ممكن ميتوصفش 

العربى بقى 
عجبنى اسف على الازعاج , الجزيرة وشوية احكى ياشهرزاد وطيور الظلام وامير الظلام 

من اسوأ العربى بقى اللى بجد كنت هشنق نفسى بعدها 
عمر وسلمى ( ايه البشاعة وقلة الادب والاستظراف ده ؟) المشكلة انو  الفيلم مش بس قصتو هبلة ومستهلكة لا ده بيصدر فى عقول الناس افكار مقلوبة عمر مثلا عادى انو يعاكس البنات ويقول كلام قليل الادب وعادى يعنى يعتبرو شاب ممتاز وعادى وقدوة وجميل والمصيبة ان هو كمان وابوه بنفس الطريقة المقززة وكأن قلة الادب والاسفاف حاجات المفروض المجتمع يفتخر بيها والست سلمى حبتو ومتأقلمة معاه ومع ماضيه الاسود عادى جدا ولا علقت قرف 

الفيلم بقى التانى رائعة ايظن ايه ده ياناس ده ؟؟؟ ايه الروعة ديه ؟مش لاقية كلمة اوصف بيها مدى قرفى من الفيلم ده بكل اللى فيه :act23:


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

Equilibrium
Law.Abiding.Citizen
Thick.As.Thieves
Shutter Island
كفايه عليكم كدة النهاردة علشان العقد


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

فيلم *افريكانو*
انا بعتبره من افضل الأفلام العاطفية على الطلاق (على مستوى الافلام المصرية)
منى ذكى _كالعادة_مبدعة !
احمد السقا ادائه كان عالى (مع ان تمثيله فى الادوار العاطفية تعبان) لكن يبدو وكأن منى ذكى علت ادائه
المشهد اللى بينط فيه من الشلال وهو بيقول بحبك كان مؤثر جدا , لدرجة انى فضلت كذا مرة (اقشعر) لما اتفرج على المشهد ده (ودى حالة نادرة بالنسبة لى)
مشهد غيرة منى ذكى وازاى واقفة قدام المرايا بتقيس طقمة وفساتين وبتفكرتظهر قمة انوثتها لأنه اتهمها انه مسترجلة , وفى الآخر تقرر تعاند وتبقى على طبيعتها كان ممتع جدا , جسدت الإنوثة بكل ملامحها
الفيلم ممتع جدا بكل تفاصيله على المستوى العاطفى , الأكشن كان محبوك برضو , لكن الاداء العاطفى كان هو ميزة الفيلم


----------



## oesi no (24 أغسطس 2012)

ده انتوا عاوزين  بقى قعدة وكوبايه شاى علشان اكتب ازاى كل فيلم من دول اثر فيا 
the notebook  علمنى الحب وسنينه وازاى الواحد يبقى فعلا بيحب ويعنى ايه الاخلاص فى الحب والعطاء  والبذل وحاجات حلوة كتير اوووى


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*عجبتني فكرة الموضوع *
*بس انا هعلق بفيلم واحد بس حالياً ... فيلم أتأثرت بيه كتير ... فيلم شفت في نفسي في أخر زيارة ليا لمصر*

*فيلم عسل أسود ... للجامد أحمد حلمي*
*بجد فيلم بيحكي الواقع بشكل بسيط ومنطقي ... وبجد ده حال كل ال عاشوا بره وفكروا ينزلوا أو يعيشوا في مصر تاني *
*وبرغم كل السلبيات ال ظهرت في الفليم -الواقعية- *
*برده الفيلم وصلك أحساس بالأنتماء لمصر ... أحساس جياش علقك بالبلد أكتر وبالأكتر بتتمني تعدلها بنفسك*​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

طيب من افضل الافلام اللى مقدرش انساها وهو فيلم رومانسى على كوميدى هو فيلم you have got mail لتوم هانكس وميج رايان انا بحب اداء ميج رايان لانو بسيط وطفولى وتلقائى 
الفيلم بيجمع بين تناقضات الحب والكره لنفس الشخص فى نفس الوقت 
احلى مشهد لما اتقابلت ميج ( اللى هى كاثرين كيلى فى الفيلم ( مع توم هانكس ( جو فوكس فى الفيلم ) فى مطعم وهى مكانتش تعرف ان هو ده الشخص اللى بتحبو وبتكلمو على الانترنت فابتدت تبهدل وتزعق فيه المشهد ده بيخلينى اعيط :new8:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

_*مبدئيا انا مسطولة فوارد جدًا انسى و لو افتكرت حاجة ممكن ارجع تانى ..

العربى .. فيلم ألف مبروك بتاع حلمى كان عالى اوى اوى ... حسسنى اد ايه نظرتنا السطحية ممكن تأذى الناس .. يمكن من اكتر الافلام اللى خلتنى محكمش على حد من المظاهر و اللى بشوفه .

فيلم حب البنات برضه بحبه اوى ظريف و خفيف و فيه مقولة ان كل المشاكل تتعلق بالحب صح جدًا .. و مش شرط الحب العاطفى الحب الابوى حب المال حب الحياة الحب بمعناه الاعظم هو المشكلة الاساسية فى حياتنا كلنا .

انا اسفة بس فيلم الكباريه كمان معناه قوى جدًا و اسفة لو مناظره بتخدش الحياء بس اللى جواه حياة انسانية رهيبة ... اللى باع نفسه و اللى رفض و اللى عايش بشرف وسط كل الخطايا و اللى باعت بنتها و المدعى التدين و الجاهل و الغنى و كل التناقضات البشرية تقريبا اتجمعت فى فيلم واحد .

فيلم حين ميسرة برضه .. بيبين قسوة الحياة و القدر فى ابداع فنى رهيب .. ازاى الشهوة تنتج موت بحد .. اتولد طفل و اترمى فى الشارع و الطفل كبر و زنا و جاب طفل سلالة كاملة ناتجة من غلطة .. و كمان بيورينا طبقة من الناس كنت بشوفهم و عمرى ما تخيلت ابعادهم النفسية و الحياتية بصراحة 

الهابط متعدش بقا .. مفيش اكتر منه فعلا 

دول العربى ... هبقى ارجع تانى اقول الاجنبى باذن ربنا *_


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

أممم
*هبدأ بآلعربى


*فيلم لسهـ شيفآهـ إمبآرح
"* أوقآت فرآغ *"
مع إنهـ بطولة مجموعة من آلشبآب آلجدآد
لكن فعلاً بيعرض صورة وآقعية جداً عن وضعنآ وتفكير شريحة كبيرهـ مننآ
عجبنى جداً مشهد آلنهآية وتعلقهم بين آلسمآ وآلأرض مع كلمآت أغنية آلمبدع .. آلأبنودى
"* بنلف فى دوآير *"

&

فيلم
 "* ألف مبروكـ *"

آلفيلم دآ عبقرى
مع إن فكرة آلحلم آلمتكرر فكرة أجنبية أصلاً
لكن نقطة " آلإنسآن آلمنغلق على ذآتهـ ومش بيفكر يبص مرهـ من منظور غيرهـ ويتفهم تصرفآتهم "
عجبتنى جداً ..


 
*.،*​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> فيلم *افريكانو*
> انا بعتبره من افضل الأفلام العاطفية على الطلاق (على مستوى الافلام المصرية)
> منى ذكى _كالعادة_مبدعة !
> احمد السقا ادائه كان عالى (مع ان تمثيله فى الادوار العاطفية تعبان) لكن يبدو وكأن منى ذكى علت ادائه
> ...


*والأجمل في الفيلم ... انه أتصور عندنا هنا :smile01*​


----------



## the shepherd (24 أغسطس 2012)

the fight club
اعتقد المعظم عارف الفيلم بس للي مش عارفة , الفيلم اكثر من رائع و مختلف . 
عندما تكره نفسك , عندما تكره ضعفك و عجزك , الي اين ستهرب ؟؟ هل ستقاتل من اجل نفسك ام ستستعين بمن يقاتل من اجلك ؟ 
فيلم بجد من الافلام العميقة الهادفة جداً ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الاجنبى بقا 

brave heart 
كان اول فيلم اجنبى يأثر فيا كدة و اول مرة اعيط قدام فيلم .. الغزل الرقيق فى حبيبته فى اول الفيلم و مشهد خوفه عليه و هو بيهربها من أيد الراجل اللى عايز يغتصبها حسيت يعنى ايه حد يحب حد بجد .. و اما مراته اتدبحت قصاده و هو واقف و نظرته ليها تقطع القلب فعلا .. ميل جيبسون مالهوش حل فعلا .. ثورته على الطغاة و انتقامه لدم زوجته و نظرة ارتياحه بعد ما اخد بتارها .. و فى اخر الفيلم تعذيبه و هو بيطلب الحرية فكرنى بفكرة الخلاص و قوة عزيمته هزتنى اوى اوى 

باختصار أول مرة اعرف معنى راجل يحب بجد كانت فى الفيلم دة .

city of angels

الفيلم بيحكى قصة حب ملاك لانسانة ... و ان الملايكة من حقهم اختيار السقوط فيبقو بشر زينا .. عشقه ليها و متابعته و محاولته انه يساعدها فى اى حاجة و يخفف عنها ألمها بعد ما مريض مات منها فى أوضة الجراحة و هو نفسه يقولها انه مش ذنبك .. و بعدين مشهد و هو بيتمنى يكون عندنا حاسة اللمس زينا و حاسة الشم عشان يلمسها و يشمها و يحسها و مش قادر حسستنى ان حواسنا نعمة كبيرة اوى .. و قراره بالسقوط من اجلها عشان يعيش معاها و يضحى بأبديته كملاك و يبقى انسان فانى عشان بيحب انسانة اعظم تضحية على وجه الارض و ان كانت خيالية بس بتحسس اد ايه الحب عظيم و يستاهل التضحية .. و فى اخر الفيلم موتها و زعله الرهيب و بكاه عليها كان قاتل كنت بعيط معاه .. و اخر مشهد اما قال انه مش ندمان انه سقط من اجلها و لو ليوم واحد بس حسها فيه .. الفيلم كله مالهوش حل 
نيكولاس كيدج كان اكتر من عبقرى حسيته ملاك بجد و حسيت بحبه و حسيت بفرحه بكونه انسان وصلى كل المشاعر بروعة 

و فيلم you `ve got mail هما اتكلمو عنه و من اروع الافلام اللى شوفتها برضه 

فيه سلسلة افلام twilight انا تابعتها و كانت حلوة اوى و ان كانت لا ترتقى لمستوى الافلام التانية بس احلى سلسلة افلام شوفتها بصراحة .. ازاى واحدة بتحب اتنين فى نفس الوقت و مع ذلك الافضلية لواحد و ازاى واحد فيهم قابل انه يكون التانى و مبيبعدش ... بالرغم انه عارف انه بتحب غيره .. انتاجه كان رائع و التصوير و االاماكن اللى اتصور فيها خلابة بجد يمكن الشغل كله كان فى التصوير و الخدع و الاماكن اكتر من انه فى الاداء نفسه 

لو افتكرت حاجة تانية هاجى اقولها *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

فيلم " *Cast away* "

فى نظرى هو أروع أدوآر* توم هآنكس*

بيحكى قصة رجل نآجح وعملى بمقآييس آلعصر 
 أتعرض لحآدث طيآرهـ فوجد نفسهـ وحيد فى جزيرهـ نآئية وسط آلبحر
وإزآى قضى آلفترهـ دى بشكل بدآئى وفطرى لدرجة إنهـ فقد زيفهـ ورؤيتهـ آلمسطحة للحيآهـ
وبرجوعهـ للوآقع بعد 4 سنين لقى نفسهـ غريب عن عآلم أكثر غربة
ويحن لدمية بسيطة صنعهآ فى آلجزيرهـ .. كآنت هى رفيقة وحدتهـ
لإنهـ وجدهآ آلأكثر حقيقة وتفهماً مقآرنة مع آلعآلم آلبشرى ..!


 
*.،*​


----------



## Twin (24 أغسطس 2012)

*الأسبوع ال فات في الويك أند أنا أتفرجت ع الفيلم ده سينما "Mad Buddies"*
*فيلم في إطار كوميدي وهو طبعاً فيلم جنوب أفريقي لليون شوستير *








وممكن تقرا عن الفيلم هنا ​


----------



## the shepherd (24 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا كان عندي تعقيب صغير علي طريقة مشاركتنا كلنا

لما بتيجي تقري نقد فيلم بيكونوا موضحين في بداية هل يحتوي spoiler و لا لا 
و معناها هل النقد و تعليق العضو بيحرق قصة الفيلم و لا بيتكلم علي مجرد مستوي الممثلين 
و المشاعر و الاداء و قصة عامة لا تمت للتفاصيل و الاحداث و الحبكة الدرامية بصلة .
لان بببساطة في ناس " زيي انا " لو عرفت قصة الفيلم او حد حرقلي اي نقطة مهمة فيه مبقدش اتفرج عليه ,
 بفقد اهتمامي و رغبتي في اني اشوف حاجة انا عارف احداثها بغض النظر هو يستاهل المشاهدة ولا لا .
و انا مش بقو اننا منحرقش او نتكلم عن مضمون الافلام ,
 لا طبعاً من حقك تعلق علي الفيلم باي طريقة تعجبك سواء ب " سبويلر " او من غير . 
بس يا ريت في البداية نوضح هل نقدنا يحتوي علي اي معلومات هتحرق الفيلم و لا لا
 علشان لو انا مش حابب احرقه بكل بساطة هقرء اسم الفيلم و هكتفي بكدة 
و احاول اشوف من مصدر تاني يستاهل ان اشوفه و لا لا من دون ما احرق احداثه لو قريت تعليق العضو .

دة مجرد رايي شخصي مش اكتر ​


----------



## Critic (24 أغسطس 2012)

فيلم anger management






اتفرجت على الفيلم ده بتاع 3-4 مرات من روعته
دايما بقدر الأفلام اللى فيها بُعد نفسى
الفيلم بيناقش (فى اطار كوميدى) مشاكل عديدة زى "عدم الثقة بالنفس - استصغرار النفس - كبت الغضب- الحدود - تأثير جراح الطفولة على الحاضر -....)
وازاى ده بيأثر سلباً على علاقاتك الاجتماعية والعاطفية
هتنسجم وهتضحك من قلبك وهتتغاظ منه وهتحب رومانسيته وهتطور فكرك , خليط حلو جدا نادرا ما بيجتمع فى فيلم واحد


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

نكمل فى الاجنبى 
فيلم Analyze that لروبرت دينيرو ( انا من عشاقو ) الفيلم كوميدى خفيف اداء دى نيرو فيه اكتر من رائع 
فيلم Meet the parents لدى نيرو بردو الفيلم كوميدى جميل ورغم ان دى نيرو ميبانش انو ممثل كوميدى لكن ادائو كان hilarious 

فيلم تانى هو صعب شوية بردو لدى نيرو الفيلم نفسى جدا اسمو Hide and Seek الفيلم نفسى وفيه غموض جميل


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

فيلم بقى حبيت احطو لوحدو خالص لانو يستحق الفيلم اسمو crash الفيلم ده شوفتو يجى 100 مرة ومستعدة اشوفو تانى الفيلم بيتكلم عن العنصرية بشكل عام وان كل البشر عنصريين بطبيعتهم وان العنصرية دايرة بتلف علينا كلنا الفيلم الشخصيات اللى فيه متداخلة بشكل رهيب بحي ان الفيلم تحسو انو دايرة بتلف بحيث كل الشخصيات ليها علاقة ببعض وبتأثر فى بعض 
الفيلم معمول بعبقرية شديدة 
المشهد ال  epic اللى فيه اللى مستعدة اشوفو 100 مرة لما الظابط الابيض بينقذ السيدة سمراء اللون  فى حادث عربية اتعرضت ليه وهو نفس الظابط اللى كان اضطهدها قبل كده واتحرش بيها لانها سمراء اللون 
المشهد قمة فى الانسانية والتعقيد لما هى اتعرفت عليه انو هو اللى اتحرش بيها قبل كده وفى نفس الوقت مش قدمها حل تانى غير ان هو اللى ينقذها وهو بردو عرفها ورغم انو شخص عنصرى الا ان الانسان اللى جواه خلاه ينسى عنصريتو وينقذها


----------



## the shepherd (24 أغسطس 2012)

District 9
هو فيلم خيالي . بس فعلاً الخيال من نوع اخر , خيال مختلف عما تعودنا عليه من تلك النوعية من الافلام
فالسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه : متي تظهر حقيقة الانسان ؟ في عمق ضعفة ام في قمة قوتة ؟ 
بجد فيلم اكثر من عميق , قصة مشهورة بس بتعرض بطريقة مختلفة . الانسان هو الاقوي تلك المرة , اقوي من الغرباء ,
 فكيف يعامل الانسان ضيوفه الاضعف و اللذين في حاجة ؟ كيف يتعامل الانسان مع كل ما هو مختلف عنه ؟ 
بجد فيلم يستحق المشاهدة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

" *What Women Wan**t* "

*فيلم لآيت كوميدى مميز* لـ ميل جيبسون , هيلين هنت

بيدور حول فكرة إن آلمرأهـ بتبآن كآئن معقد جداً .. ومتطلبآتهآ صعبة
مع إن آلحقيقة إنهآ محتآجة بس إللى "* يحآول يفهمهآ ويتفهمهآ* "

 

*.،*​


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2012)

فية نجم امريكى افلامة  رائعة وهو عبقرى
اشاهد افلامة بدون تردد لانى  متاكد انها تحفة فنية
*Denzel Washington*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2012)

جرجس دينزل واشنطون اموت فيه وفى ادائو 

فيه فيلم تانى اسمو the devil wears Prada الفيلم فكرتو حلوة هو المفروض كوميدى بس الحاجة الحلوة اللى فيه هى ميريل ستريب وادائها المميز she was really devilish


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> _افضل افلام , او اعلى مستوى , او اكتر الأفلام اللى اتأثرت بيها_
> 
> _ افريكانو ,سهر الليالى , تيمور وشفيقة , ظرف طارق, _





Critic قال:


> ​








_فيلم ظرف طارئ...فيلم تحفة بحب دور أحمد حلمي في الرومانسية و مشهد  لما  بتعرف الحقيقة  و مشهد لما بيتصل بالبرنامج مشاهد مؤثرة،،الراجل ده ممثل كبير_

_فلم  أنت عمري فيلم جميل أوي بيعلمك تتمسك بحلمك ف لحظات قاسية جدا..زائد مشاعر الحب الصادقة سواء من الزوجة أو الإنسانة التانية_

_لكن الزوجة بتصعب..أكتر_

_و كمان فيلم عن العشق والهوى فيلم جميل و مختلف شوية...._

_في أفلام  جميلة و جريئة لكن من كتر جرأتها مش بحب أشوفها و بصنفها أفلام دون المستوى _

_بالنسبة لي أفلام إلي مش تستحق المشاهدة و ندمت إني تابعتها.... هي أفلام_

_اللمبي ..من الأفلام الهابطة دون أي فائدة تطلع منها من الفيلم أفلام_

_اللمبي ..من الأفلام الهابطة دون أي فائدة تطلع منها من الفيلم_

_شفت فيلم مش فاكرة إسمو لكن كان جميل عن قصة حب  لدرجة الجنون ...لدرجة إن البطل خلص على كل الناس حتى ما يقربو من إلي بيحبها لكن هنا بيصنف مريض طبعا وأنا بشوفه عاشق مجنون هههه_

_أفلا م  هندي في كم فيلم أثر فيا لكن مش بصدقهم   ههههههه_
​

_تحس إن المخرج بيبالغ أوي و بيضيع جمال الفيلم_
_موضوعك جميل ...شكراا ليك_​


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> جرجس دينزل واشنطون اموت فيه وفى ادائو
> 
> فيه فيلم تانى اسمو the devil wears Prada الفيلم فكرتو حلوة هو المفروض كوميدى بس الحاجة الحلوة اللى فيه هى ميريل ستريب وادائها المميز she was really devilish


اة  انجل ادائة  مميز جدا وافلامة دائما ذات عمق فكرى بالاضافة الى الاثارة


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

الافلام العربية حاليا اكثر من 90% منها سطحية ومبتذلة
يوجد استثنئات لافلام احمد حلمى والسقا واحيانا كريم عبد العزيز يخرج علينا بفيلم ميلو دراما جيد مثل فيلم واحد من الناس وخارج عن القانون


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

مشواخدين بالكوا من حاجة
كلة بيتكلم عن الافلام العربى بتاعت اليومين دول
انا شخصيا اشاهد افلام هذة الفترة مرة واحدة فقط بالكتير مرتين اما  الافلام القديمة ( افلام الزمن الجميل) واعتقد الكثيرين يشاركونى الرأى اذا عرضت عشر مرات سوف نشاهدها لما فيها من اداء تمثيلى  خرافى وقصة جميلة سواء كان الفيلم كوميدى او تراجيدى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2012)

*الفيلم المصري عموما مش وحش 
بس كـ سلعة ، مش كـ فن ، او عمل هادف له مضمون

وعشان كدة هتكلم عن نواحي الاخراج والتمثيل فقط ، من غير مضمون ولا هدف

فيلم ولاد العم واحد من افضل الأفلام المصرية على الاطلاق ، سواء اخراج او تمثيل
فيلم الجزيرة ، دراما مستحيلة ! ، مخرج ممتاز !
طبعا مخرج الفيلمين هو شريف عرفة على ما اعتقد ، افضل مخرج في مصر

فيلم نور عيني ، في مشهد لتامر حسني ، تحفة
وهو لما بترجع حبيبته مع خطيبها اللي هو صاحبو 

ــ

السيئ ميتعدش
ولكن شايف ان افلام هاني رمزي الكوميديا فيها مبتذلة ، و 80 % منها بتعتمد على الايحاءات الجنسية
على عكس احمد حلمي اللي كان ف الاول مبيعتمدش على دة اطلاقا ، بس غير دة تماما في فيلم بلبل حيران 

هاني سلامة شخص مالوش اي لازمة ف الدنيا خالص ، فيما عدا فيلم انت عمري . وفيلم واحد صحيح في حكايته بس .

كفاية رغي 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*أفضل الأفلام العربيه اللي شفتها
واللي ليها هدف مهم واستفدت منه
اسف ع الازعاج , تيمور وشفيقه , ظرف طارق , بيبو وبشير , الف مبروك
تيتو , أسماء , بنتين من مصر , الألماني , ضرخه نمله , واحد من الناس

أسوأ الأفلام العربيه اللي شفتها
واللي ندمت اني شفتها اصلا
أحاسيس , عمر وسلمي ( أجزائه الــ 3 ) , عصافير النيل 
ريكلام , بوون سواريه , انا بضيع يا وديع , بلبل حيران
ومعظم أفلام هنيدي ومحمد سعد وعادل امام الجديده

اما الأفلام الأجنبي المفضله بالنسبالي
 king kong ( قصه الوحش والجميله ) ,
Underground 2011 , saw , the one , salt

اما أسوأ الأفلام الاجنبيه 
2012 , Blood.Night , PIranHA FISH​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

*         "*Titanic* "

طبعاً فيلم من روآئع آلسنيمآ آلعآلمية
إنتآجاً وإخرآجاً وتمثيلاً وكل عوآمل آلفيلم كآنت رآئعة
وآلقصة تأريخية لسفينة تيتآنيكـ لكنهآ رومآنسية مميزهـ

 &

 "* A walk to remember* "
من آلكلآسيكيآت آلرومآنسية بآلنسبآلى
فيلم عميق ومؤثر .. مثآل للتضحية و آلمشآعر آلصآدقة


 & 

"* If Only* "

رومآنسى مميز بردو
بيدو حول فكرة إن إسعآد آلآخر يكمن فقط فى " * فهم آلآخر* "


*دى آلحآجآت إللى بشوفهآ لمآ بحب أعيط *
:t23:



*.،*​


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *         "*Titanic* "
> 
> ...



كنتى هتاخدى تقييم لولا فيلم حمام السباحه


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> "* If Only* "
> 
> رومآنسى مميز بردو
> بيدو حول فكرة إن إسعآد آلآخر يكمن فقط فى " * فهم آلآخر* "
> ...


*انا شوفت الفيلم دة :ura1:*
*حسيت انه بيتكلم فى فكرة .. 
ان فى اشخاص حوالينا مش بنهتم بيهم*
*انما لو عرفنا انهم خلاص هيموتوا ... نظرتنا هتتغير خالص ليهم*
*فعلاً لو اتعاملنا مع كل شخص على اننا ممكن منشوفوش تانى*
*اسلوبنا هيتغير وردود افعال لينا كتير هتتغير*
*والاغنيه الاخيره اللى هو دبسها عشان تغنيها .. تحفففففه :t23:*​


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا شوفت الفيلم دة :ura1:*
> *حسيت انه بيتكلم فى فكرة ..
> ان فى اشخاص حوالينا مش بنهتم بيهم*
> *انما لو عرفنا انهم خلاص هيموتوا ... نظرتنا هتتغير خالص ليهم*
> ...


منتى متابعة  اجنبى زينا اهو مش هندى بس ههههههه


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> منتى متابعة  اجنبى زينا اهو مش هندى بس ههههههه


*شفته قدره واقتدار :vava:*
*وبعدين مش معنى ان مليش فى الاجنبى .. ان عمرى ما شفت ولا فيلم اجنبى .. 
بس لا خبيره فيه ولا اعرف اسلوبهم عشان انقد .. ولا اعرف حتى اساميهم .. 
انما الهندى بقى بتاعى :ura1:*

*شفت سلسلة Fantastic Four*
*فانتازيا لذيذه*

*شفت Harry Potter*
*جامد جداً*

*شفت If Only*
*لا يصلح للمشاهده العائليه وفيه مشاهد رخيصه بس القصه عجبتنى 
والمضمون حلو*

*شفت Saw*
*وجع بطنى :budo:*

*شفت The grudge*
*طول الفيلم مغمضه عينى ومستخبيه فى اخويا من الرعب ... **:vava:*

*وطبعاً Mr&Mrs Smith*
*فكرته لذيذه اخر حاجة ... من الافلام اللى عجبتنى جداً:t25:*

*طبعاً الاسطوره The Italian job*
*فيلم يستاهل شابوه ... الذكاء والتخطيط والدهاء والانتقام والخيانه **
عرفته عن طريق النسخه الهندى منه Players عجبنى الهندى 
فأتفرجت على الاصل :smile02*

*وفيلم Push*
*لذيذ بردو *

*وفيلم Naked Weapon*
*دة اسطوره مش بس جميل :t25:*

*وكمان the transporter*
*جميل خالث :t23:*
*
وكمان Fear dot com
فيلم رعب بشكل سخيف (*

*وافلام تانى بس معرفش اسمها بقى .... 
عشان كدة معنديش خبره *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كنتى هتاخدى تقييم لولا فيلم حمام السباحه


ههههههـ قصدكـ تيتآنيكـ 
حرآم دآ حتى يُكرم لعيون *ليونآردو *:t23:

إحم
قصدى للـ *11 أوسكآر* إللى خآدهم :smile01



*.،*


​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا شوفت الفيلم دة :ura1:*
> *حسيت انه بيتكلم فى فكرة ..
> ان فى اشخاص حوالينا مش بنهتم بيهم*
> *انما لو عرفنا انهم خلاص هيموتوا ... نظرتنا هتتغير خالص ليهم*
> ...


أهآ وهو كمآن كآن فآكر إنهـ طآلمآ بيحبهآ دهـ كفآية
مع إن هى كآنت* بتفسر آلحب *بإنهـ يعبرلهآ عن حبهـ دآ ويشآركهآ حيآتهـ 

وهو لمآ عمل كدهـ فعلاً عرف يسعدهآ .. *ولو ليوم :t23:*
​


white.angel قال:


> *شفت If Only*
> *لا يصلح للمشاهده العائليه وفيه مشاهد رخيصه بس القصه عجبتنى
> والمضمون حلو*
> 
> ​


إيهـ يآ بنتى هتودينى فى دآهية ههههههـ
فين آلمشآهد آلرخيصة دى *مكنش فيهـ كلآم من دهـ :vava:
*
*,.*

بمنآسبة إنكـ خبيرهـ فى *آلهندى*
ففى فيلم روعة تقريباً إسمهـ " *فيرآ وزآرآ *" .. لو غلط صححيهولى

بطولة شآروخآن
وبيقدم مثآل رآئع للتضحية وآلإخلآص وقوة آلإحتمآل  ..



*.،*​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

فيلم Hitch ل Will Smith
وطالما قلت Will Smith يبقى تعرف على طول انه فيلم عميق المضمون وانك بعد نهاية الفيلم هتكون متمزج
الفيلم كوميدى رومانسى , ناقش عدة مشاكل "سيكلوجية الحب" "كيف تجذب انتباه من يجذبك" "كيف تصنع فرص للحب "مشكلة عدم الثقة بالنفس" "التلقائية X التصنع" "الكرامةX التنازل" "التسرع فى الحكم" " ..... والاطار اللى بيدور فيه الفيلم يخليك متملش ولا ثانية , وفيه حتت اتأثرت فيها جدا , ومشاهد اتعصبت عليه وعلى البطلة وزعقت فيهم , انتزع منى ضحك على ابتسامات , والنهاية كانت مرضية جدا ومبهجة (بس مش بطريقة الافلام العربى المملة)
طالما الفيلم خلانى انفعل معاه يبقى نجح نجاح باهر :smile02


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

حرام عليك يا جورج ده تيتانك اسطورة , ده كفاية الموسيقة التصويرية يا راجل epic السنين
سيبك منه يا سيكريت انتى صح :act31:


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> أهآ وهو كمآن كآن فآكر إنهـ طآلمآ بيحبهآ دهـ كفآية
> مع إن هى كآنت* بتفسر آلحب *بإنهـ يعبرلهآ عن حبهـ دآ ويشآركهآ حيآتهـ
> 
> وهو لمآ عمل كدهـ فعلاً عرف يسعدهآ .. *ولو ليوم :t23:*
> ...


*لا كان فيه مشاهد وحشه كتير ... او ايحائات سخيفه *
*انا مش بحب الفيلم الابيييييييييييييض ميبقاش فيه الهوا*

*Veer Zaara*
*فيلم استحق بجداره ان يأخذ لقب "كلاسيكيه" رغم انه انتاج 2006** بطولة شاروخان والجميله بريتى والملكه رانى موخيرجى*
*مثال الشرف والنبل والشهامه والتضحيه ... *

*قبل يدفع عمره مقابل انه يحميها وعايش على ذكرى "خلخال" وقع منها وهى على الجسر ... طول الوقت ماسكه فى ايده ... *
*والمفاجئه تبقى انها هى كمان قررت تضحى وتعيش مع اهله وترمى كل شئ وراها .. كل واحد ضحى عشان ينقذ التانى من غير ما التانى يعرف *

*فيلم بيخلينى اعيط بدل الدموع عصير رمان ... وطبعاَ قوته رجعت لانه من انتاج العملاق ياش راج ... والاغانى اللى فيه كانت روعه ... واضاف على روعه وجود اميتابتشان والعظيمه هيما مالينى*

*انت جميله يا سيكرت :t25:*
​


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2012)

هما قالوا عربى واجنبى
حدش جاب سيرة الهندى 
احبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
لسه متفرج على فيلم اسماء
فيلم جميل جدااااااااا جداااااااااا جداااااااا 
نفسي افهم ازاى الفيلم ده ماخدش الضجة المناسبه 
مع انه داخل فى منطقة مرض خطير زى الايدز ونظرة المجتمع ليه


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> حرام عليك يا جورج ده تيتانك اسطورة , ده كفاية الموسيقة التصويرية يا راجل epic السنين
> سيبك منه يا سيكريت انتى صح :act31:


أيوهـ قولهـ ووعيهـ :smile01

​


white.angel قال:


> *لا كان فيه مشاهد وحشه كتير ... او ايحائات سخيفه *
> *انا مش بحب الفيلم الابيييييييييييييض ميبقاش فيه الهوا*
> 
> *Veer Zaara*
> ...


بس أنآ آلنسخة إللى شوفتهآ مآكنش فيهآ حآجة بجد
إلآ لو مشهد أو أتنين مأفورين ودآ طبيعى فى آلأجبنى :smile01


آلمهم إنكـ موسوعة هندى :t23:
فعلاً هو دهـ وآثر فيآ جداً 


*,.

*       بمنآسبة آلأفلآم *آلمأسآويهـ*


 فيام "* حبيبى دآئمــاً* " 
&
" *إنت عمرى* "

دول إللى بيعيطونى فى آلعربى (

 
 
*.،*


​


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2012)

على فكرة if only مفيهوش حاجة ايه ده !
وايت لو النسخة اللى معاكى مختلفة يبقى هاتيها علشان اتأكد بنفسى , اكيد المشاهد دى هادفة وبتخدم السيناريو :smile01


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> على فكرة if only مفيهوش حاجة ايه ده !
> وايت لو النسخة اللى معاكى مختلفة يبقى هاتيها علشان اتأكد بنفسى , اكيد المشاهد دى هادفة وبتخدم السيناريو :smile01


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*لا النسخه اللى معايا فيها ... تقريباً مشهد او اتنين سخيف*
*اللى هو لما بيروحوا البيت اللى فوق الجبل :budo:*

*انا بكره الافلام الاجنبى عشان كدة ... مبحبش خدمة السيناريو*
*انشالله ماعن السيناريو اتخدم :smile02*

*ماله الهندى .. كله يصلح للمشاهده العائليه وكيوت وبرئ :smile01*​


----------



## white.angel (25 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هما قالوا عربى واجنبى
> حدش جاب سيرة الهندى
> احبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووش
> لسه متفرج على فيلم اسماء
> ...


*احبيه بقيييي :smile02*​ 


Secret_flower قال:


> أيوهـ قولهـ ووعيهـ :smile01
> 
> ​
> بس أنآ آلنسخة إللى شوفتهآ مآكنش فيهآ حآجة بجد
> ...


*حبيبى دائماً يستحق طبعاً*
*انما انت عمرى .... تمثييييييل وباين اوى انه fake*

*عايزه تشوفى فعلاً اسطوره حب ومشاعر تفضلى تستغربى قرن ازاى اتضخت فى سيناريو واحد شوفى Kal hoo na ho *
*كارثه يا سيكرت .... كاران جوهر لحد انهارده فى اى لقاء ... يسألوه ازاى كتبت سيناريو كدة ... طيب اخرجته ازاى ... هيفضل علامة استفهام فى تاريخ بوليوود والعالم كله من روعته :t25:*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *احبيه بقيييي :smile02*​
> *حبيبى دائماً يستحق طبعاً*
> *انما انت عمرى .... تمثييييييل وباين اوى انه fake*
> 
> ...


بس أنآ بصدق *إنت عمرى* 
خصوصاً بتعجبنى أغنية " *مركب ورق قلبين آوآن فرحهآ مجآش *" 3>


وطآلمآ كدهـ هدور عليهـ وعلى ضمآنتكـ 

*,.*

آممم
نرجع لإطآر آلتوبيكـ أحسن مآ كريتكـ يهشنآ منهـ هههههـ




فيلم " *One fine day* "

*لآيت كوميدى على رومآنس* بس مميز .. بطولة جورج كلونى

آلفيلم دآ بحبهـ على آلمستوى آلشخصى
لإن آلبطلة بتفكرنى بوآحدة :smile01
 


*.،*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هما قالوا
> لسه متفرج على فيلم اسماء
> فيلم جميل جدااااااااا جداااااااااا جداااااااا
> نفسي افهم ازاى الفيلم ده ماخدش الضجة المناسبه
> مع انه داخل فى منطقة مرض خطير زى الايدز ونظرة المجتمع ليه




*فيلم اسماء من افضل الافلام الحديثه
بس مظلوم اعلاميا زي كل الافلام الهادفه​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 أغسطس 2012)

*كزياده يا كريتك الا يكتب فيلم عجبه يكتب ليه ومشس عجبه برضه ليه
عن نفسى ان مشكلتى انى زوقى مختلف شويه فى الا بسمعه خصوصا فى الانمى 
ولو كتبت الا عاجبنى وليه هكتب موسوعات هههههههههه 

هبتدى بحاجه صغنونه 

عحبنى وبشده الفيلم الاجنبى hugo 2011


مشعارفه اشرحه بس بيحكى قصه طفل وبيجمع ادوات ميكانيكيه من اى حته لدرجه ان فى بائع افتكره حرامى
لكن هنكتشف فيما بعد انه بيصلح انسان الى الا بيحمل رساله او اسم شخصيه هنعرفها بعدين  بالاول افتكرت ان الانسان الالى حاجه هتبقى خارقه وياترى لاقاه فين
وهيتعرف بالوقت على بنت تقريبا يتيمه وعايشه مع اتنين مسننين والاتينن المسنين هنكتشف فى نهايه الفيلم ان القصه الرئيسيه بتدور حولهم هما مش الطفل الصغير

الفيلم له زوايا وكل واحد ممكن يطلع باستفاده مختلفه ونهايته حلوة ومختلفه الفيلم عجبنى بنسبه مليون بالميه

بلا شك شارلوك هولمز نزلت الفيلمين بتوعه انا بعشقه جداا


, Amish.Grace والفيلم دة كمان الا اثر فيا بشكل كنت بعيط معاهم ههههههه
مش لاقيه فيه عيوب وانصحكم تشوفوه يستاهل بكل معانى الكلمه


وفيلم Geek.CH القصه اثرت فيا بتبين ان الانسان من جوة ممكن يكون بيتألم ومش بيبن بره
ويبين يعنى ايه صداقه حقيقيه من الا مبنيه على المصالح وحاجات كتير حلوة اووووووووووى 
الفيلم عثول وجامد وشخصياته جامدين :*



 طبعا الاجنبى يشمل عالم بوليود

مفيش فيلم هندى مش سمعته القديم والجديد ومن ساعه ما اتعمل الهندى لحد النهارضه
ومش لاقيه فيلم مش عجبنى ههههههههههه لكن فى بعض الافلام ليها اخطاء بس فى افلام اثرت فيا وبحترمهااااااا جداااا

زى فيلم 

3 Idiots
الا بيحكى عن عبقرى ومش حد كان يعرف انه عبقرى وكان متواضع وساعد كل الا حواليه انهم يبقوا حاجه
وفى الكليه اخد اسم شخص تانى لانه كان فقير ومش حلته للتعليم عىل شرط ان الشهاده ياخدها الشخص الا تم اخد الاسم منه
الفيلم رائع ومهما احكى مش هعرف احكى صح او بالظبط الحلو الا فيه مليان اهداف ومعانى عميقه راااااااااااائعه

Taare.Zameen.Par
انا عيطت على اهمال المدرسين للطفل الا كان بيعانى من مرض عدم القدرة على الهم السريع والقراءه الى اخره
وهيجى مدرس بالحصه احتياطى مكان مدرس اخر مريض وهيغير حياته كلها وحياه طلاب كتير انا وااااااااااثقه هتدعولى لو سمعتوه

Rab.Ne.Bana.Di.Jodi
الحب الحقيقى  مش عارفه اشرح حلاوته ابقوا اسمعوه وادعولى 

hum tum
لكل الا فاهمين الحياه غلت وانها بدون المراءه احلى يسمع الفيلم دة هتموتوا من الضحك وهتبكوا كمان وهتنبسطوا وكل حاجه
بيحكى على السريع واحد رسام كريكاتتير وبيحب البنات ومش بيحب الارتباط و لان ابوه ساب ماماته بس هيتعرف ببنت الا هتعمله الادب ههههه
وهتتجوز البنوته دى من حد بتحبه بس هيموت وبعد سنين هتشوف البطل من تانى وهيساعدها تخرج من ازمتها بس الظاهر انه حبها بدون ما يعرف
ويشرح الفيلم الفرق بين تفكير الست والراجل واما بالاول وبالاخر الحياه نن غير الاتينن متنفعش

ودة فى حلاوته بحلاوه فيلم  i hate love story  

انا تهت شويه لان فى افلام بعدد رمل البحر هندى سمعته بس اكيد هفتكره بالوقت واقلك 

بالعربى طبعا حب البنات الا سمعته يجى 8 مرات ومش زهقت منه 
وتيمور وشفيقه مشفاكرة او مش جاى على بالى افلام تانيه فى الوقت الحالى

بالانمى كتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر احكى على ايه ولا ايه ههههههه

من الافلام الانيميه  ariiety الا نهايته مش مفهومه او جايز الكاتب عايزنا نتخيل النهايه
او زى ماانا اعتبرتها مفيش حاجه اسمها نهايه فى الحلقه الاخيره ممكن تكون نهايه الحلقات لكن هى بدايه للشخصيات فى قصه جديدة لو اعتبرت اننا هنتخيل الا هيحصل بعد كدة

قصه رائعه ومؤلمه عن طفل مريض ولازم عمليه وعن اريتى البطله الا هى اثلا من عالم الاقزام طولها بحجم صباع الايد 
وهتبقى بعد كدة صديقه للطفل وهتحصل احداث شيقه وممتعه 

من المسلسلات طبعا  skib beat  مسلسلى المفضل و اقلك خد دة صورته من جهازى ^_^














الا عايز بقى يعرف قصه من قصص الانمى يقولى وانا اشرح والسبب لانهم كتار

بالنسبه للسيئ 

كل افلام محمد سعد ( بلاهه مش شوفتها فى حد )
وفيلم بتاع بنات وسط البلد فيلم ملهوش اى لزمه او جايز يكون بيحصل الكلام دة بس اهميته ايه او هدفه ايه الله واعلم 
مممممممممم مش فاكرة تلوقتى بس اكيد فى تانى وكتير بس مش جاى على بالى ناو
*


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *
> 3 Idiots
> الا بيحكى عن عبقرى ومش حد كان يعرف انه عبقرى وكان متواضع وساعد كل الا حواليه انهم يبقوا حاجه
> وفى الكليه اخد اسم شخص تانى لانه كان فقير ومش حلته للتعليم عىل شرط ان الشهاده ياخدها الشخص الا تم اخد الاسم منه
> ...


*تحيا مصر بقى .... *:ura1:
*طبعا اول فيلمين لامير خان ... فيلم الطالب المتأخر فى التعليم اخد كمية جوائز وتم عرضه ودراسته من قبل دكاتره لانه قدم طريقه سهله جداً للتعامل مع الاطفال المتأخره فى التعليم .... *

*رابنى بانادى جودى بطولة شاروخان وانوشكا شارما ... رغم انه واجه انتقاد غتيت ... بس هيفضل توب لانه من افلام الكينج *:t23:

*Hum Tum اخوه بقى لزم كدة Salaam namastee*
*فيلم زيه دمه خفيف وكوميدى وبيناقش الحب من منظور اخر *
*الاتنين بطولة سيف بردو *:66:

*وطبعا الاخر بطولة عمران خان وسونام كابور ... فيلم وهم .. بيناقش فيه ان اد ايه اشخاص بيبقوا مش عارفين الحب وبيكتشفوا انهم اصلا غارقنين فيه .... *:mus25:

*تستاهلى احلى تقييم يا جالاكسى ... واللى هيكتب فيلم هندى فى الموضوع هديله تقييم :smile01*​


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

من الفلام السيئة جدا فيلم هندى لاحمد ادم 
فيلم لا لون ولا طعم ولا ريحه 
فيلم هندى فعلا 
عاوز تقييم ياوايت  وعد الحر دين


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> من الفلام السيئة جدا فيلم هندى لاحمد ادم
> فيلم لا لون ولا طعم ولا ريحه
> فيلم هندى فعلا
> عاوز تقييم ياوايت  وعد الحر دين


*لا يا غاالى*
*مش اى فيلم هندى يبقى فيلم هندى *
*لازم يبقى بوليوودى بحت*
*انما تقولى على فيلم عربى فيلم هندى*
*يعععععععععع :act23:
*​ *هى الثقافه العربيه الشرقيه دي مشوهه كل حاجة حتى بوليوود *


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *لا يا غاالى*
> *مش اى فيلم هندى يبقى فيلم هندى *
> *لازم يبقى بوليوودى بحت*
> *انما تقولى على فيلم عربى فيلم هندى*
> ...


ينفعش فيلم صينى اللى هو the karate kid  بتاع جاكى شان  وادم سمث


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ينفعش فيلم صينى اللى هو the karate kid  بتاع جاكى شان  وادم سمث


*الفيلم الصينى الوحيد اللى شفته وبصراحه كان تحفه*
*So close .... كان خطيييير *:t23:​


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

فيلم بقى شوفت الجزئين بتوعة
مع انة  مليان بنجوم الاكشن 
The Expendables 1،2
ضعيف جدااااااا
قصتة باهتة ولاى يوجد فية حس فنى
مجرد ضرب × ضرب  لااكثر


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2012)

انا سمعت كدة بردو يا جرجس وخدتها من قاصرها ومرضتش اضيع وقتى عليهم


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا سمعت كدة بردو يا جرجس وخدتها من قاصرها ومرضتش اضيع وقتى عليهم


اة  نصيحة منى  مش تفكر تشوفهم
هتقرف قوى  منهم هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

على حس افلام الاكشن
فيلم من روائع نيكولاس كيدج وجون ترافولتا 
face off
اكشن+ دراما بمستوى متميز جدا


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> على حس افلام الاكشن
> فيلم من روائع نيكولاس كيدج وجون ترافولتا
> face off
> اكشن+ دراما بمستوى متميز جدا


*مش دة بتاع الراجل اللى بيبدل وشه بالراجل التانى*
*عشان يدخل حياته ويعرف كل حاجة عن شبكة الجريمه *
*فيلم جميييييييييل :ura1:*​


----------



## Critic (26 أغسطس 2012)

الاسطورة avatar
اروع مشاهد طبيعة (فانتزى) شفتها فى فيلم فى حياتى !
على كوكب تانى غير حضرى , ومطلوب رصد مشاهد الطبيعة العذراء , والنتيجة كانت ابداع بكل المقاييس ! 
انا ذُهلت وتنحت وفتحت بقى وانا بتفرج على الفيلم لأول مرة , فعلا تمنيت فى الخيال انى اترك الأرض بقرفها واعيش فى مكان زى ده

جرافيك عالى بشكل ملوش مثيل !
قصة محبوكة جدا ,اكشن عالى , قصة حب جامدة ,صراع بين الزحف الحضرى والطبيعة , صراع   البطل الداخلى عن انتمائه الجديد للكوكب ده وانهى صف هينحاز له 
رغم طول الفيلم مملتش ابدا واتفرجت عليه 3 مرات ومستعد للمزيد
استحق انه يكون الأول على تاريخ السينيما فى الايرادات العالمية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

من الأفلام الهندية الجميلة إلي شفتها يا وايت فيلم شاهد كابور
إسمو قسمت
فيلم عجبني جدا ده غير إنو فيه شاهد كابور 
يعني يعجب كل البنات ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

Critic قال:


> الاسطورة avatar
> اروع مشاهد طبيعة (فانتزى) شفتها فى فيلم فى حياتى !
> على كوكب تانى غير حضرى , ومطلوب رصد مشاهد الطبيعة العذراء , والنتيجة كانت ابداع بكل المقاييس !
> انا ذُهلت وتنحت وفتحت بقى وانا بتفرج على الفيلم لأول مرة , فعلا تمنيت فى الخيال انى اترك الأرض بقرفها واعيش فى مكان زى ده
> ...


 إيه كمية الأفلام الأجنبي اللي بتشوفها دي
لو سألتك  أنت مصري هتقولي إيه ؟؟؟عا رأي الأديبة نانسي عجرم
أمال كمية الأفلام المصري إلي عندكو من يشوفها أنا لوحدي يعني ؟؟؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *تحيا مصر بقى .... *:ura1:
> *طبعا اول فيلمين لامير خان ... فيلم الطالب المتأخر فى التعليم اخد كمية جوائز وتم عرضه ودراسته من قبل دكاتره لانه قدم طريقه سهله جداً للتعامل مع الاطفال المتأخره فى التعليم .... *
> 
> *رابنى بانادى جودى بطولة شاروخان وانوشكا شارما ... رغم انه واجه انتقاد غتيت ... بس هيفضل توب لانه من افلام الكينج *:t23:
> ...


على فكرة أنآ كنت رآئدهـ فى ذكر آلأفلآم آلهندى هنآ 
ومآشوفتش منكـ تقييمآت خآلث 

*فيتو* .. *أنآ أحتج *
:smile01


  
*.،*​​


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

 *فيلم " *The Prestige* "

من أفلآم آلغموض وآلأثآرهـ آلمميزهـ جداً
بتدور فكرتهـ عن .. " *آلخدآع *"
إللى لمآ بيلآقى أول بآب مفتوح فى آلإنسآن .. بيخترق حيآتهـ .. وبيمتلكهآ


  
*.،*​


----------



## the shepherd (26 أغسطس 2012)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes*

*و هو في ظاهره فيلم خيالي لكن وارء جبال الخيال تختبئ معاني اكثر من عميقة*
*موقف الانسان من كل ما هو مختلف عنه , *
*الحكم المسبق علي الاخر , *
*العنصرية *
*الانتماء*
*الوطن*
*كل الافكار دي بتتناقش بطريقة مختلفة بجد*
*طريقة ممكن تخليك تفتكره *
*مجرد قصة من قصص الاطفال او الاساطير*
*لو مركزتش معاه بكل فكرك و احساسك *

*غندما يتبادل البشر و الحيوانات الادوار *
*فيتنازل كلاهما للاخر عما يميز نوعه من صفات*
​


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من الأفلام الهندية الجميلة إلي شفتها يا وايت فيلم شاهد كابور
> إسمو قسمت
> فيلم عجبني جدا ده غير إنو فيه شاهد كابور
> يعني يعجب كل البنات ههههههههه


*Kismat konnection*
*شاهيد كابور وفيديا بالان وجوهى تشاولا *
*فيلم جميييل :ura1:*
*تستحقى تقييم :t23: .. يارب كريتيك ميدنيش مخالفه :budo:*​


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش دة بتاع الراجل اللى بيبدل وشه بالراجل التانى*
> *عشان يدخل حياته ويعرف كل حاجة عن شبكة الجريمه *
> *فيلم جميييييييييل :ura1:*​


 ايوة وايت
بس بقى الفيلم دة فية موقف رائع
ابن نيكولاس كيدج مات بسبب جون ترفولتا وجون ترافولتا كان لية ابن امة ماتت فى  معركة بينهم وفى النهاية مات جون ترفولتا فاخد نيكولاس كيدج ابن عدوة والسبب فى موت ابنة وخلاة مع اسرتة يتربى مكان ابنة اللى مات


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

طلب وايت مدام انتى تخصص هندى كدة
 ابعتيلى الافلام التوب اللى شوفتيها
انا مش شوفت هندى من ايام اميتاب باتشان ههههه


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2012)

النهاردة ابتديت اول افلام بوليود 
واللى مكنتش بحب اتفرج عليها ابدا نظرا لطول مدتها وسخافه بعض المشاهد فيها ( ده كان فى افلام شوفتها من 10 سنين كدة
النهاردة اتفرجت على فيلمKahaani
فيلم يشدك من الاعلان بتاعه 
وبياخدك جواه وتبحث معاهم عن الزوج الغائب  
فيلم جميل ويليق ببدايه دخولى لعالم بوليود
اللى عنده فيلم تانى مستواه كويس كدة يقولى اسمه وانا هتصرف وانزله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أغسطس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> النهاردة ابتديت اول افلام بوليود
> واللى مكنتش بحب اتفرج عليها ابدا نظرا لطول مدتها وسخافه بعض المشاهد فيها ( ده كان فى افلام شوفتها من 10 سنين كدة
> النهاردة اتفرجت على فيلمKahaani
> فيلم يشدك من الاعلان بتاعه
> ...


ج
 بيك على وايت
 هتقوم معاك بالواجب


----------



## white.angel (30 أغسطس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> طلب وايت مدام انتى تخصص هندى كدة
> ابعتيلى الافلام التوب اللى شوفتيها
> انا مش شوفت هندى من ايام اميتاب باتشان ههههه





oesi no قال:


> النهاردة ابتديت اول افلام بوليود
> واللى مكنتش بحب اتفرج عليها ابدا نظرا لطول مدتها وسخافه بعض المشاهد فيها ( ده كان فى افلام شوفتها من 10 سنين كدة
> النهاردة اتفرجت على فيلمKahaani
> فيلم يشدك من الاعلان بتاعه
> ...


*يا سلاااااااااام ... واضح ان غزوة الهند هتبدأ تندع مرتدين اهى *
*وهنجح فى هدايتكم انشاء الله :yahoo:*

*اللى بيحب الاكشن يشوف دول :*
*Don*
*Don 2*
*Players*
*Dhoom2*
*Game*
*Kahaani*
*Race*
*دى اروع افلام اكشن وساسبينس شفتها لبوليوود *
*قمة المفاجئات والخيانه والخدعه ... *

*الرومانسى بقى كتير .. 
بس دول اروع افلام رومانسيه شفتها :**الــ 4K*
*واطلع عليهم اللقب دة لانهم اروع اربع افلام عملهم كاران جوهر والاربعه بحرف الـ K*
*Kuch Kuch hota hai*
*Kabhi kushi kabhi gham*
*kabhi alvida naa kahina*
*kal ho naa ho*

*Dil to pagal hai*
*Mohabbatin*
*veer zaara*

*الكوميدى فى بوليوود مرادف "هبل" بأستثناء قله *
*House full*
*House full2*
*Dhamaal*

*ولما افتكر حاجة هاجى اكتبها .. طبعاً فى افلام روعه كتير*
*بس بالنسبالى دة التوب لكل نوع :t31:*​


----------



## Twin (30 أغسطس 2012)

*انا دخلت الأسبوع ال فات فيلمين ... وكسبت فيلم dvd من اللعب ههههههههه*

*دخلت الأول فيلم **Safe*
*فيلم تحفه أخر حاجة *
*والفيلم التاني **The Expendables 2*
*وانا عندي الجزء الأول ع اللاب ... بس التاني جامد *
*بجانب أبطال الجزء الأول ... بغياب ستيف اوستن*
*دخل فندام والواد بتاع المصارعة الروسي -مش فاكر اسمه- وأرنولد وويلز كان ليهم دور في الجزء التاني هنا مش ضيوف شرف*
*بس الغريب في الفيلم أختفاء لي بعد مشهدين ومظهرش تاني ... شكله كان مشغول *

*طبعاً أنا حطيت أسماء الأفلام باللينكات بتاعتها ... تقدروا تتبعوا كل حاجة عنها ... وفي أوبشن في الموضوع لتغير اللغة للعربية*
​


----------



## Twin (30 أغسطس 2012)

*امبارح بقي أنا أتفرجت علي فيلمين عربي ع اللاب ... بصراحة هما مش جمدين خالص *
*بس هقول محاولات جيدة *
*فيلم الوعد وفيلم عزبة أدم *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
 *" Final Destination "

* أنآ مش عآرفة أتعمل منهـ كم جزء بآلظبط
بس أنآ شفت 2 *&* 3 *&* 4

*سلسلة أفلآم رعب*
إللى حسسنى إنهآ مختلفة ومميزهـ
آلفكرهـ إللى بتدور عليهآ .. وهى " *آلقدر* "
وإن إحنآ إللى بنصنع أقدآرنآ 
وأى شئ بيتم فى حيآتنآ مهمآ كآن هنلآقيهـ فى آلآخر بيعود لإختيآر .. أو توجيهـ مننآ
*
** 
.،*


​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

من الافلام اللى كلمة بشعة قليلة عليها هو فيلم كركر 
غير انو غبى والقصة تافهه انما ايه الاسفاف ده ؟ الفيلم كلو ايحاءات جنسية وياريتها ايحاءات جنسية عادية ديه كمان شاذة 
بجد مش قادرة اصدق اللى بيعملوه فى عقول الشباب ده المشاهد الخارجة ساعات بتبقى ارحم من الايحاءات اللى بتبقى شغالة طول الفيلم ديه 
الفيلم very painful بجد


----------



## Desert Rose (1 سبتمبر 2012)

وايت انا مش بحب الهندى خالص زمان واحنا صغيرين كان اخويا يحب يشوفها وانا اتخانق معاه لانى مش عايزة اشوفها 
افلامهم كانت طويلة مملة معرفش دلوقتى ايه 
ده غير انهم بيهزو راسهم بطريقة عجيبة وهما بيتكلمو وديه طريقة الهنود على فكرة فى لحقيقة مش عارفه ازاى مش بيجلهم رجرجة فى المخ ؟:dance:


----------



## white.angel (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> وايت انا مش بحب الهندى خالص زمان واحنا صغيرين كان اخويا يحب يشوفها وانا اتخانق معاه لانى مش عايزة اشوفها
> افلامهم كانت طويلة مملة معرفش دلوقتى ايه
> ده غير انهم بيهزو راسهم بطريقة عجيبة وهما بيتكلمو وديه طريقة الهنود على فكرة فى لحقيقة مش عارفه ازاى مش بيجلهم رجرجة فى المخ ؟:dance:


*بصى زمان الفيلم كان طويل وكان بيفتقر للحبكه يعنى كان ساذج دة غير ان معظم افلامهم كانت بتعتمد على المبادئ الهندوسيه زى البعث والحياه كزا مره .. الافلام دى لما تشوفيها ناو شخصياً بستمتع بيها ... كأنك بتقرى روايه ... انما زمان كانت وحشه جداً*

*انما حالياً بوليوود اتغيرت تماماً ... تقدرى تقولى 180 درجه وبدأت مؤخراً تنافس هوليوود .. وخصوصاً انهم بيتفقوا على هوليوود بالأستعراضات ... الفيلم بينزل معاه البوم اغاانى كامل مش اقل من 5 اغانى ... والمطربين يجننوا*

*هما بيهزوا راسهم بطريقه مختلفه لذيذه .. بحبها D:*​


----------



## oesi no (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*اتفرجت مؤخرا على فيلم snow white and the huntsman
 مدة الفيلم 127 دقيقة بطولة  الجميلة Kristen Stewart
الفيلم  نوعه فانتازيا وخيال علمى  
فيلم مشوق جدا  وفيه مجموعه جميله من المناظر المبهره  ده  طبعا بالاضافة للصراع المعروف بين الخير والشر  والقلب الطيب قصاد السحر الاسود 
فيلم جميل ومع الاسف فاتنى فى السينما *​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فيه فيلم تانى افتكرتو 
اسمو when a stranger calls بطولة الجميلة camilla belle 
الفيلم رعب بس مش الرعب المعتاد لان الفيلم كلو بيدور جوه بيت واحد ويفضل طول الفيلم يديك الايحاء ان فيه حاجة وحشة هتحصل بس مبتحصلش غير اخر نص ساعة فى الفيلم اسلوب الفيلم عجبنى وشدنى وخلانى اشوفو مرتين رغم انو فى المرتين خلانى قاعدة على اعصابى من كتر ال suspense 
غير طبعا جمال camilla belle انا بحبها :flowers:


----------



## Desert Rose (3 سبتمبر 2012)

فيه فيلم عربى افتكرته اسمه حبيبى نائما لمى عز الدين :11azy: 
طبعا بغض النظر عن تقل دم مى عز الدين الذى لايوصف بالرغم من جمالها وبغض النظر انها مبتعرفش تمثل :shutup22:
الفيلم اصلا مسروق من فيلم اجنبى اسمو shallow hall 
طبعا هما بهدلو القصة الاصلية للفيلم بهبل مى عز الدين وتفاهه الاداء


----------



## Critic (3 سبتمبر 2012)

The Patriot
لميل جيبسون
الفيلم كله مشاعر وحماس كعادة افلام جيبسون
والمشهد المُخلد , لما بنته الصغيرة (اللى لسة متعلمة كلام جديد) جريت عليه وهو ماشى وهى بتعيط وقالتله هقول اى حاجة انت عايزها بس متمشيش
مشهد مبكى فعلا والبنت كانت مؤثرة وميل جيبسون طبعا مش محتاج وصف لادائه

[YOUTUBE]cSWuFvMdDwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*       فيلم "* بنتين من مصر *"

تقريباً أول فيلم عربى يلآمس مشآكل آلمرأة بآلشكل دهـ
وعرف يعرض بشكل رآئع .. آلترآبط بينهآ وبين مشآكل وفكر مجتمعنآ

*مميز جداً

* 
 
*.،*​


----------



## أمواج (10 سبتمبر 2012)

من افضل الافلام في السينما المصرية ولو عملت السينما كل يوم فيلم لن يضاحي جمال وروعة فيلم (افواه وارانب ) للفنانة الرائعة فاتن حمامة
اما اسوأ فيلم فهو للاسف للفنان عادل امام رغم اعجابي لأفلامه الان ان فيلم (عنتر شايل سيف) وفيلم التجربة الدنماركية ) هما من اسوأ الافلام لعادل امام فقط 
اما الافلام الجديدة والممثلين الجدد فلا اضيع وقتي لمتابعتهم


----------



## grges monir (10 سبتمبر 2012)

Equilibrium* فيلم
**مميز جدا 
بالاضافة الى مستوى الاكشن المميز بة لا انة ذات فكر وعمق للشخصية الانسانية بصورة رائعة *


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2013)

Unconditional 
للين كولينز 
فيلم اكثر من رائع وانصح الكل بمتابعته 
بيتكلم عن الحب بيتكلم عن الامل وبيناقش مشكله الاطفال اللى بلا اب 
وهو قصة واقعيه 
لسه حاضره حالا وفعلا استمتعت بيه


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2013)

فيلم Game Over ليسرا ومى عز الدين 
من اسوأ الافلام اللى حصلت او لسه هتحصل فى تاريخ الانسانية 
الفيلم اصلا مسروق من فيلم جينفير لوبيز وجين فوندا Monster in law طبعا النسخة الاصلية من اكتر من رائعة وانصح انكو تشوفوها هيعجبكو 

انما ده اسفاف وتخلف وانحطاط فكرى وسيناريو مش راكب على بعضه ومشاهد غبية ومفتعلة وتمثيل يقرف 
لا انصح بمشاهدته فهو قد يسبب امراض القلب والشرايين والسكر وتليف الكبد ده غير طبعا التخلف العقلى :new6::new6:


----------



## grges monir (9 مارس 2013)

فيلم عبدة  موتة
افلام محمد رمضان تقريبا لاتمثل سوى التدنى الفكرى
بلا مضمون واضح
معتمد على الاثارة فقط


----------



## Desert Rose (22 مارس 2013)

فيلم Blind Side لساندرا بولوك 
انا بحب ساندرا جدا لان تمثيلها هو السهل الممتنع , مش تحس انها بتمثل 
simply Sandra 
والفيلم قصة حقيقية عن حياة اللاعب مايكل اور 
اللى اتبنته عائلة امريكية بيضاء غنية وهو اسود واصبح ابن رسمى ليهم وبسببهم بقا لاعب كرة قدم امريكية  كبير جدا ومشهور جدا فى امريكا 

الفيلم انسانى جدا جدا , وفيه معانى انسانية جميلة وعميقة جدا وتمثيلهم طبعا اكتر من رائع 

الفيلم بيوضح روعة التبنى واجمل مشهد فيه لما ساندرا بتقول لصديقاتها عن الولد الاسود اللى هى هتتبناه وهما بيتريقوا علشان اسود 
بتقولهم Shame on you العار عليكم


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2013)

فيلم mAN ON FIRE
دانيزل واشنطن ممثل فوق العادة بالاضافة ان تركيبة افلامة الدرامية مميزة جدا
فيلم مع ان شكلة بيقول انة اكشن فقط لكن علاقة داينزل بالبنت الصغيرة وازاى اثرت فية وغيرت منة  جميل جدا


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2013)

من اروع الافلام اللي شوفتها 
vectory at antebbe
وقصة الفيلم بتدور حول مجموعه من الرهائن اختطفوا في مطار انتيبي بأوغندا
بطولة بيرت لانكستر وانتوني هوبكنس واليزبيس تايلور

وكمان فيلم after the promise 
من اروع الافلام وانصح بمشاهدته
لكنه معبر جدا جدا
اب ل3 اطفال بعد موت الام يعاني من تربيتهم
وكانت الام ترفض تتعالج بالادويه 
وتقول انا عندي ايمان بيسوع لو اراد انه يشفيني 
ولو لم يرد فالتكن ارادته
الفيلم بطولة مارك هارمون


----------



## Samir poet (23 مارس 2013)

*دامنضمن اجمل الافلام*
*اللى اتفرجت عليها *
*وخصوص انى عاشق *
*اومجنون بى افلام هندى *
*ورفعتلكم مخصوص*
*على حاسبى الخاص *
*على يوتيوب فيلم*
*انتقام الذبابة ومترجم ايضا*
*واناواثق كلى ثقة انوهعجبكم*
[YOUTUBE]lO3kfamih7Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (23 مارس 2013)

حاجة نضيفة فعلاً ومحترمة وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Strident (23 مارس 2013)

اجمل فيلم بيرن معايا دلوقتي:

V for vendetta


كمان من اروعهم:
The Matrix


فيلم كمان حلو:
The Island


----------



## geegoo (23 مارس 2013)

فكرة الموضوع روعة يا كريتيك 
الافلام الاجنبي الحلوة كتير اوي لان الناس دي محترفة بجد 
فهاتكلم عن اللي هافتكره 

Remember the Titans
بطولة الرائع دينزل واشنطن .... يعالج العنصرية بشكل ملهم و الأجمل انه عن قصة حقيقية
Men of Honor 
النجم روبرت دي نيرو و كوبا جودينج جونيور و كفاح الاخير لينتصر ضد العنصري في البحرية و يصبح غواصا عسكريا .. 
A few good men
توم كروز و الاسطوري جاك نيكلسون ... دراما داخل البحرية ايضا 
Training day
دينزل واشنطن ايضا ... فيلم عنيف بس اداء دينزل مبهر هو واللي مشاركه البطولة بس مش فاكر اسمه 
Evan Almighty
كوميدي و فيه فكرة حلوة اوي ... بطولة ستيف كاريل ، ده نجم كوميدي جامد جدا ... بس اعتقد انه ممكن ناس كتير تقابل مشكلة ان مورجان فريمان بيعمل دور ربنا ... بس هي معمولة بشياكة برضه و الهدف العام للفيلم رائع علي اكتر من مستوي و اللي هيشوف الفيلم هيستمتع بيه لانه كمان معمول بحرفية عالية جدا جدا .... 
Jerry McGuire
ده برضه من الكلاسيكيات بس جامد .. توم كروز و كوبا جودينج جونيور


----------



## WooDyy (23 مارس 2013)

air force one


بعشقه


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

ياجيجو فكرتنى بفيلم Few good men الفيلم ده اسطورى 
وجاك نيكلسون ادائه يحتاج مجلدات تتكلم عنه 
وخصوص مشهد المحكمة لما اعترف فى الاخر تحت الضغط 
its epic


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2013)

A few good men 
فيلم قوي اتفرجت عليه اكثر من مره


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2013)

A few good men 
فيلم قوي اتفرجت عليه اكثر من مره


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2013)

اخيييييراً افتكرت اسمه...مش عارف اشكركم ازاي!! A few good men


هو ده!


اصلي كنت باقارن بينه وبين الجيش عندنا....الجيش المصري قائم على الطاعة العمياء

بينما في الفيلم، الجنديين اللي ضربوا الواد لحد ما مات اتفصلوا عشان ما عصوش الامر المنافي لحقوق الإنسان من الكولونيل!! يعني اتعاقبوا واتفصلوا م الخدمة لأنهم اطاعوا اوامر ضد حقوق الإنسان...


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

فيلم الوتر لغادة عادل 
شوفته بالصدفة , القصة جديدة جدا ومش متكررة وفيها غموض حلو اوى اوى , والمغزى من القصة ان مفيش حد برئ وان كل الناس مٌدانة 
وفيه بٌعد نفسى انها ( غادة عادل ) خلت الظابط يرتكب نفس الجريمة للمرة التانية اثرت على تفكيره و manipulated him 

اداء غادة عادل كان ممتاز , السيناريو ضعيف شويتين والاخراج فيه شوية مشاكل بسيطة 
بس ككل الفيلم بيشد وجميل 
والموسيقى بتاتعه لفرقة صحرا ابداااااااااع


----------



## geegoo (24 مارس 2013)

The last castle
روبرت بدفورد ضابط برتبة عالية و من ابطال الجيش الامريكي في اكثر من حرب و معركة .. و لكنه يدان بمخالفة الاوامر و يدخل السجن الحربي .. ليخوض معركته الاخيرة ..


----------



## Strident (24 مارس 2013)

The Patriot

عن الثورة الأمريكية ضد بريطانيا.....وفيها كل وجهات النظر المحيرة....هل الحرب شيء يجب ان نتفاداه مهما كان الثمن؟ متى نذهب للحرب بكل دمارها؟ ... إلخ


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

*,.*

فيلم من علآمآت آلأفلآم آلإنسآنية بآلنسبآلى
" *The bucket list *"

بطولة آلرآئعين مورجآن فريمآن ، جآكـ نيكلسون
بيوضح آلمفآرقة بين آلإنسآن آلعملى آلغنى وآلنآجح بمقآييس آلحيآهـ ،
وبين آلإنسآن آلبسيط آللى كل ثروته فى آلحيآهـ عيلته وروحه آلشفآفة .. وحيآته آلصآدقة
*و**أى إختيآرآت منهم هتشبع أمنيآتهم آلأخيرة فى آلحيآه*ـ






*.،*​


----------



## geegoo (24 مارس 2013)

The sixth sense
فيلم رائع للنجم بروس ويليز .. ما ينفعش احكي عنه علشان اللي ماشافوش قبل كده لو اتحرق مش هيبقي له طعم ... بس هو فيلم متميز ..


----------



## Michael. (25 مارس 2013)

The dark knight , the dark knight rises
فيلمين اسطورة بمعنى الكلمه.
اداء ممتاز من كافه الممثلين بالاضافه لللمخرج الروعه كريستان نولان . الفيلمين فيهم كميه من الاقتباسات تكفى لكتابه كتاب كامل .


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

" *Forrest Gumb* "









من عبقريآت* توم هآنكس*
بيعرض قصة إنسآن معآق لكنه على درجة من آلبسآطة وآلعمق إللى بيفتقدهآ أسويآء كتير
وبيلخص مدى لمسة ربنـآ لحيآة آلبسطآء وأنقيآء آلقلب إللى زيه 





*.،*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 أبريل 2013)

من أروع الافلام التي أحب مشاهدتها بإستمرار .. فيلم : *Schindler's List* الذي حصد سبعة جوائز أوسكار ... وقام ببطولة الفيلم (ليام نيسون) الرائع والذي أحب له تحفة (أُخذت) Taken ​​



وهو فيلم يدور إبان الحرب العالمية الثانية ويروي قصة حقيقية  لرجل اعمال ألماني مسيحي اسمه (أوسكار شندلر) أنقذ أكثر من 1100 يهودي من محرقة *الهلوكوست

======
*​

أيضاً فيلم *the Pianist*  للرائع جداً " أدريان برودي*" *وأيضاً يتحدث الفيلم عن الحرب العالمية الثانية و محرقة اليهود*.*​

*





======
*​

* و الفيلم الرائع "أعلى" أو (Up) *​

*



*​

* وبمناسبة هذا الفيلم قام بعض المخترعين على قناة "ناشيونال جيوجرافيك" بصنع منزل يشبه الي حد كبير منزل العم (كارل) في الفيلم وقاموا بجعله (يطير) بالفعل بواسطة (بالونات) ممتلئة بغاز الهيليوم !!!*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 أبريل 2013)

*,.*







" *أ**سمــآء* "
من أجمل آلأفلآم آلعربية إللى شوفتهآ
بيعرض قصة مريضة بآلإيدز كل آلجهآت رآفضة تعملهآ عملية " مرآرة " قربت تموت من تأخيرهآ
ودآ بسبب خوفهم وحكمهم على أخلآقهآ لنوع مرضهآ

وإزآى هى* بتدآفع عن حقهآ فى آلحيآة وفى عدم حكمهم عليهآ وعلى إللى زيهآ *




وأفتكر إنه مأخوذ عن قصة حقيقية لسيدة عربية ...
 





*.،*​ ​


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2013)

up up up 
احم احم 
ورونا الابداعات 
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تحفة عاطفية بجد

before the sun set


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (12 ديسمبر 2013)

trees pass

bronex tale

unfaithfull

isi life mein

من اجمل الافلام السينمائية


----------

